# Filtro pasivo 2 vias corte en 2khz



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

wenas,soy nuevo aqui en el foro,como soy inexperto en esto de la electronica he tenido que recurrir a los profesionales de esto,asi que si ustedes quieren necesito que me ayuden a calcular que valores de condensadores y resistencias necesita mi filtro.aqui les dejo algunas especificaciones de lo que necesito

Frecuencia de corte 2000 hz
potencia del altavoz 20w 8 ohm

el filtro tendria que ser lo mas simple posible,vamos condensador y resistencia y ya esta.
aqui os dejo una imagen de como seria,lo unico que necesito son valores de resistencias y condensadores,estube mirando por esta pagina que fue de donde saque todo,
http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/filtros.htm
estube mirandome las formulas y eso,pero me parecian super dificiles para mi,con mis 13 años,todavia no se hacer esas cuentas.

saludos y gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2008)

Estaría bien que aprendieras, y no es tan difícil. Además la edad no tiene nada que ver (bueno algo).
Es fácil: frecuencia de corte=1 dividido 2 por pi por resistencia por condensador
Si eso te sirve bien y si no seguí preguntando
Cualquier cosa pi=3.14
Nota: buen articulo sobre filtros pasivos. Puede que necesites algunos mas selectivos, estaría bien que nos cuentes para que son.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

no lo entiendo muy bien eso,si puedes ponme la cuenta de otra forma(sin palabras,solo letras) o si puedes decidme vos que valor es para menor complicacion.gracias


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

aver te voy a decir todo lo que pueda de esto,el filtro es para un altavoz de 20w y 8ohm,tengo una duda respecto a esto,y esque si el filtro se pone en la entradad de señal al amplificador o a la salida de los altavoces,aver si podriais resolvermela,y segun la cuenta que tu me has dicho yo he entendido esto


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

mirando otra vez la pagina esa,me di cuenta de que la misma cuenta que me diste estaba ahi,es esta sino me equivoco.pero una cosa,sigo sin entender la cuenta esta,asi que por favor ayudenme ustedes,tengo una duda muy gorda con la cuenta,el condensador en que valor lo mido?

saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 18, 2008)

con un C de 0.1micro necesitaras una R 330ohm para que corte a los 2000Hz

1/2=0.5

R=0.5*3.14159*2000Hz*0.1m=314 valor comercial mas proximo 330ohm


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

gracias por la ayuda,pero con eso para que sea pasa bajos pongo la R en serie y el C en paralelo no?

y para pasa altos,seria el C en serie y la R en paralelo no?

pero con los mismo valores que me has dicho me sirve para el pasa altos y pasa bajos no?

pero tengo otra duda que no me has resuelto,esto que va en la señal de audio o en la señal ya amplificada.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

bueno por favor quiero que alguien me responda ya,los valores que me dijeron son solo para los graves,y quisiera saber cuales son para los agudos,o son los mismos?

saludosS


----------



## mbuttarelli (Sep 13, 2010)

niño... como ya te lo han dicho la edad no influye mucho, solo las ganas de querer realizar las cosas, si deberas quieres aprender tengas 13 o 18 (como yo) o 40, aprenderas... por otro lado, en lo personal yo haria los filtros con bobinas y condesadores, y antes de quejarme tanto leería  esta pagina..

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


por otro lado, esos datos que das del parlante no sirven para NADA!!! primero deberías saber cual es el rango de frecuencias que tu parlante admite, y si es un tweeter y empieza a reproducir a los 2000 Hz no te conviene realizar el cruce de bandas a esa frecuencia por otro lado si es un woofer y puede reproducir hasta los 4000 5000 o 6000 Hz realizar el cruce a los 2000 esta bien! 

por otro lado una vez hayas leido la pagina que te pase de filtros para realizar las bobinas visita esta página http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_info.html

Lee lee lee lee leee y leee es la unica forma de aprender y pregunta pregunta y pregunta, hincha a cuantos puedas para sacarles conocimientos !!! asi es como se aprende!!

Ahh antes de olvidarme... si utilizas un filtro pasivo (como el de tu caso) se intercala entre el amplificador y el alta-voz (bafle) y si utilizas uno activo se intercala antes de los amplificadores 

para hacertela mas fácil, los filtros activos dividen la señan en la cantidad de vias que quieras tener, por lo que para poder reproducir esas bandas de señales tendras que tener tantos amplificadores y parlantes como cantidas de bandas que quieras. en cambio si utilizas un filtro pasivo, tenes la señal ya amplificada en serie le pones el filtro pasivo y a la salida tendras que utilizar tantos parlantes como cantidas de bandas quieras reproducir por separado.

En este caso vos tendrias un amplificador un filtro pasivo de 2 vias y dos parlantes uno para las frecuancias bajas y otro parlantes para las frecuencias altas. 

Espero que te haya sido de utilidad


----------

